# and so on



## betulina

Hola!

No acabo de saber mai com traduir aquest "and so on" del final de les frases. M'imagino que cada vegada hi podem posar una cosa diferent, des d'"etcètera" fins a "i tot això". 

Tinc aquesta frase, d'un metge que va a ajudar a la guerra i descriu com era el lloc on s'estaven, és una citació (suposo que) literal, o sigui que és un parlar més o menys col·loquial:

_ "We had this dirty old building with perfectly useless sort of drainage system and so on -the yard at the back was full of excrement- and altogether a most unhygienic place". 
_ 
De moment tinc:

_ "Teníem aquest edifici vell i brut amb una mena de sistema de drenatge absolutament inútil ------ —el pati del darrere era ple d’excrements— i tot plegat un lloc del tot antihigiènic”.
_ 
Suposo que també es pot deixar sense res... no m'hi acaba de sonar bé res del que se m'acudeix.

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Mei

Ep jove,

A mi m'agrada sense res més però també s'hi pot posar "i coses així". Només perquè tinguis més opcions per triar. 

Salut

Mei


----------



## betulina

Ei, Mei, gràcies!

Sí, m'ho he estat mirant i també trobo que potser serà millor sense res. M'apunto això de "i coses així", que no se m'havia acudit! 

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bona tarda, Betulina...

Jo aquestes frases així, en la meva parla quotidiana i informal, normalment les acabo amb "i tot això"... Si vols elevar el registre en la teva traducció, potser podries posar "entre altres coses".

No ho sé... Són idees.

Una abraçada i _buon lavoro_!


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Traductora! Jo també faig servir molt "i tot això". Gràcies per les idees!


----------



## chics

També de vegades es pot posar "i tot plegat", "i tota la resta".


----------



## SurveyTranslator

Molt bones!

Nomès volia precisar que aixó de "and so on" es una expressió formal, i per tant, traduïr-ho amb paraules informals seria una divergència del tò original. "and so on" es pot traduir com a "i així sucesivament".

Perdoneu-me les faltes, que fa molt que no escric en català. =)


----------



## betulina

Ostres, quina relliscada! Gràcies, SurveyT!! Em sonava com a expressió informal i pam, just el contrari.  Moltes gràcies per la correcció. 

Tot i així, "i així successivament" no em sona gaire bé al text. "Entre altres coses", que deia la TPobleSec, hi pot anar millor, però crec que igualment ho deixaré en blanc.

Moltes gràcies a tots! Gràcies, Chics!


----------



## Cecilio

SurveyTranslator said:


> Molt bones!
> 
> Només volia precisar que això de "and so on" és una expressió formal, i per tant, traduïr-ho amb paraules informals seria una divergència del to original. "and so on" es pot traduir com a "i així successivament".
> 
> Perdoneu-me les faltes, que fa molt que no escric en català. =)



Després d'haver llegit el text original no em sembla en absolut que es tracte de llenguatge formal, sinó més bé tot el contrari. El to que empra l'autor és clarament informal, i quan diu "and so on" ho fa simplement per no prendre's la molèstia d'acabar d'explicar alguna cosa que volia explicar, una característica que és més pròpia del llenguatge col·loquial o oral. Per tant, crec que les traduccions 'informals' que s'han aportat ací són adients.


----------



## xarruc

Com nadiu, no crec que "and so on" sigui formal (tampoc informal, més normal). 

A vegades gent m'ha dit, o intentat a ensenyar als meus companyes de treball que "etc." és malament i haurien d'escriure p.ex. "and so on".

[a la banda - No crec que etc. és informal tampoc. No obstant, sí que etc. pot ésser usat de forma informal, una altra manera de dir "blah, blah, blah". Etc. vol dir "and the rest, and so forth (et cetera)" i només es pot usar en una contexta formal quan té aquest sentit.

Per exemple: (al menys com ho veig)

When talking about romance languages (French, Spanish, Italian, etc.) it is important to remember that they all come from Latin. (correct in a formal setting as the romance language list is something defined/the reader already knows.)

Jim etc. are coming for supper (incorrect in formal setting as the etc. is not defined. I might no that etc. refers to Jim's wife and Kids, but you probably don't!)]


Tant al to del text. Diria que era d'un home força pijo i benparlat. No és una situació formal, més un home formal.


----------



## betulina

Mil gràcies a tots per les aportacions. Jo ho veig igual que tu, Cecilio, com que el parlant diu "and so on" per no haver de dir més coses (que només n'ha dit una!). Com que representa que és una citació literal del que va dir, gairebé per força ha de ser més aviat informal.



xarruc said:


> Pel que fa al to del text, diria que era d'un home força pijo i benparlat. No és una situació formal, més aviat un home formal.



Moltes gràcies per les teves explicacions, Xarruc. L'home és un metge i sí, tens molta raó, és més aviat ell que és més formal.

Salut!


----------



## chics

Hola!

"*etc.*" no és *rigorós*, encara que es pugui assumir exactament al que es refereix. En aquest sentit es podria dir que no és formal.

En textos tècnics, científics, de negocis, _etc._ no veureu mai un *ect.* ni un *i d'altres* ni un *and so on* ni cap cosa d'aquest estil. S'ha d'especificar sempre tota la llista o remetre's a una llista anterior, o a un conjunt definit i conegut de llistes o casos o bé a una condició específica definida.

L'ús de *etc.* indica (o almenys deixa lloc al dubte!) que en realitat no coneixes més casos, o que no coneixes amb exactitud què és el que entra i que no dins l'*etc.*

Sí es pot utilitzar en textos formals que no necessitin aquesta rigurositat, com en informació turística, alguns articles de premsa, etc.


----------

